# Contact in Brazil



## swetherell

Hello all!
I'm working on gaining more knowledge on the medical industry in Brazil. 

If anyone has contacts in Brazil that would be willing to help me it would be greatly appreciated.

-Sean


----------



## AnthonyRMC

Brazil is looking to "import" many thousands of qualified doctors, due to a lack in the interior.

There has been much debate, due to the first suggestion being 6000 or so Cuban medics.

The national doctors association is somewhat weary, suggesting that _some_ foreign medics might not be qualified to Brazilian standards?

Portuguese would obviously be required, - to be able to communicate with the patients.

The debate continues, but if the idea does go ahead, - then the contracts would be for the interior of Brazil, and not the large cities.

If I hear more, I will post.

But it is certainly worth investigating Sean.


----------



## christianbop

You have to speak portugues and then you will have to work in the countryside, small villages, the salary is good (5000 Us$) but it will not be easy to adapt your self to the life of small villages in brazil


----------

